# Truma Heater on electric-leave it on?



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Not sure if this is the correct forum, but a simple question really.

The Truma water heater on our Hymer Tramp has a separate switch for electrical heating when on hook up.

Now I have been in the habit of switching on about an hour before normal use, even nipping up early to switch on prior the morning ablutions, then leaving it off apart from that.

Does anyone leave this on all the time? After all it must have a thermostat to control temp, and on hook up power is paid for anyway.

Be interested to know best practice, and if it harms anything if left on permanently on site hook up.

TIA

Paul


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep leave mine on all the time and with the gas for the heating.... the mains water heater has a thermostat on it so don't worry


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Paul

I always leave ours on permanently when on EHU
There is thermostatic control which brings the heater on/off
bonus for me is its under my side of bed so warm tootsies on these chilly nights

Chris


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We leave it on all the time on EHU. Thermostats take care of temperatures.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heating*

Hi

Mine is on 24/7. Let the themostat do it's job and earn it's keep!

Russell


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Firstly, I'm no electrician - but I do understand the basics.
Yes, your hot water heater has a thermostat - so it isn't consuming electricity all the time. You are still running a risk of blowing the fuse in the supply bollard if / when you switch on other electrical equipment (or at the point the thermostat decides your water needs heating a bit more).

Do you all leave your immersion heaters switched on permanently at home?  

Regards,
John


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

All electrical equipment should be switched off at the time you connect your hookup lead. You can switch off the main 240 volt breaker if you wish.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

oldenstar said:


> Not sure if this is the correct forum, but a simple question really.
> 
> The Truma water heater on our Hymer Tramp has a separate switch for electrical heating when on hook up.
> 
> ...


I did a test last week on a site with a metered supply. We ran the water heater for 24 hours and noted how many Kw we had used. The next day we ran it only to heat up the water for washing and washing up.

There was no difference in the amount of electricity used either day. Our daily consumption was 9Kwh at 14p a Kwh

We then put a 500w heater on and the bill doubled for that 24 hours.

One guy ran his van all electric and used over £5 of electric in 24 hours at 14p Kwh.

He then went over to gas for heating and cooking and only used less than a pound (97p) the next day.

John


----------



## montrose (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi All, new to the Forum as a subscriber, and only a recent motorhome purchaser...... 

On this theme, and maybe daft questions(!), but....... I have a 2008 Autotrail Apache with Truma Gas (Ultrastore, with thermostat, O and single flame symbol on the control) and Electric (Ultraheat, with rotary thermostat and 500W, 1000W and 2000W settings) blown air heating. I'd like to run the electric heating on mains hookup with the van on my driveway;

1) Do I need to fill the system with water before switching the Ultraheat heating on or can I run the (electric) heating without filling it? I don't think I need to fill it - I just need it confirmed so I don't damage the system!

2) I think I need to fill the system with water before using the gas heating - can anyone confirm this? Or can I run it without filling also?

3) How does water get heated when the heater (either gas or electric) is on? Does it simply heat via convection as a direct consequence of the heating being on and the system filled? OR, is there a separate heating element for heating the water and how does it come on?

The Autotrail manual gives plenty of info but isn't specific on these points. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

johnthompson said:


> oldenstar said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this is the correct forum, but a simple question really.
> ...


----------

